# Hydrogen-assisted Sailboat Is Dream Come True



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Jim Harrington is the very essence of an inventor with an impressive history of electronic and mechanical product design in astrophysics, geophysics and oceanographic but it took the experience of messing about on his 42ft ketch Morning Star to inspire this dream.

More...


----------

